# ahh Piercing



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

I know I know not what you expected but I've been on a Pierce Brosnan kick lately and the TV Channels are actually helping. Everytime I order another PB movie from Netflix it pops up on TV. Remington Steele season one arrives this week...sigh.
Great looking guy, piercing eyes...;-)

Can we still post womenly NNC threads here? I've not been around much lately.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

zeytin said:


> I know I know not what you expected but I've been on a Pierce Brosnan kick lately and the TV Channels are actually helping. Everytime I order another PB movie from Netflix it pops up on TV. Remington Steele season one arrives this week...sigh.
> Great looking guy, piercing eyes...;-)
> *
> Can we still post womenly NNC threads here? I've not been around much lately.*


Yup. That's what the plus in Women's Cycling Plus is all about. 

Here's my contribution.  



.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

il sogno said:


> Yup. That's what the plus in Women's Cycling Plus is all about.
> 
> Here's my contribution.  .



MMMM yummy; here is another. (know I've said before but I love a man with a hairy chest).


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

He's too hairy.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Andrea138 said:


> He's too hairy.



I was going to say there is no such thing then I realized that was ridiculous because there *most *certainly is. I guess it's a personal taste thing. I likem a little fuzzy...


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Mama Mia!


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I am not gay.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Happy. But not gay.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

Sogno, you went way back with that pic didn't you? Pretty old school.

I'm sorry but he's too hairy for me. Doesn't have to be scorched earth, but I sure don't want to be able to braid anything.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Just finished disk 1 of Season 1 of Remington Steele....I'd forgotten how much fun the show is. Disks 2 and 3 should be here in a couple days.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

bmxhacksaw said:


> Happy. But not gay.


nttawwt...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

HokieRider said:


> Sogno, you went way back with that pic didn't you? Pretty old school.
> 
> I'm sorry but he's too hairy for me. Doesn't have to be scorched earth, but I sure don't want to be able to braid anything.


Yeah he's pretty hairy. He's near the hairyness borderline for me.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey zeytin. I've been wondering where you've been.

You missed mah birfdaez and 10k post. 

Oh and Hokie's birfdayz too.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

uzziefly said:


> Hey zeytin. I've been wondering where you've been.
> 
> You missed mah birfdaez and 10k post.
> 
> Oh and Hokie's birfdayz too.


Life sortof overwhelmed me. When the school year starts I go into a sleep deprived semi-psychotic state and keep my head down in order to survive. This year is particularly interesting as I have 2 interns one from the local University and one from the local Community College in my room plus I am the Leader (Facilitator) for two teams of teachers this is in addition to my regular duties.:yikes: Kinda nice to be appreciated but still...

HAPPY BIRTHDAYZ !!!!!!:23:


----------

